# 23mm master cylinder line locations



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

Just purchased one of these units to install into my mk2 gti. Its aluminum and 23mm.
The lines are different than my stock MC. Looking for which line goes to which brake? Does it start closest to the firewall = furthest from the master?


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

Up,


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Danno13)*

please?


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

No one ever look in their engine bays here?


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: 23mm master cylinder line locations (Danno13)*

Ok I'll go look at my 5000. Gimme a sec. Don't know if it'll be the same though as you're putting this into a vw.


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: 23mm master cylinder line locations (frankinstyn)*

Shouldnt change a thing.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: 23mm master cylinder line locations (Danno13)*

it does. The two side ones go to the hydraulic assist. The bottom are capped off. THEN the lines are directed from the hydraulic assist to each of the calipers.


_Modified by frankinstyn at 4:37 PM 5-26-2007_


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: 23mm master cylinder line locations (frankinstyn)*

Here are the two pages.


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: 23mm master cylinder line locations (frankinstyn)*

Thanks, appreciate it


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: 23mm master cylinder line locations (Danno13)*

no problem. I'm sure that mc can be used for you vw. You'll just have to figure out which bottom port goes where. I suggest mimicking the old mc piping as the essential design is the same. Just different dimensions.


----------

